

Stop Writing JavaScript Frameworks – Joe Gregorio – OSCON 2015 - spankalee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMWAHzXQnNM

======
gjolund
React is really scaring the whole web components crowd, I've seen a series of
talks like this that seem very petty.

Web components look interesting, but I've been hearing the same shit for
years.

Meanwhile I use angular / react / ember to actual build stuff and make a
living.

The best thing is that even if you use web components you are still going to
need some kind of lib / framework to handle routing, csrf, xss, rest
interactions, web sockets, asset compilation etc.

So sacrifice one framework like ember, and take on 50 "composable" libraries
to fill the same role. Sounds like a nightmare to me.

